# BLUES JAM AT HAMILTON CLUB jUNE 27TH



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

There will be a blues jam at Clarkies, on James Street North down towards the bay and Burlington. Old-timers like me might remember it as the Picton House.

The house band will be one run by my good friend and incredible blues artist Wayne Janus! He will have his new band there and no doubt there will also be lots of guests. Hamilton has long had many very talented players.

If the turnout is reasonable this may turn into a permanent weekly thing! Could be great fun!

Needless to say, I will be there with my new lady. Wayne has bought about 6 of my amp builds from me over the years, maybe more. Somehow, they always sound much better when he plays them than when I do here in my shop.
:Smiley-fart:
Haven't yet figured out why that is. Perhaps there is a difference with the acoustics, I dunno.

Anyhow, those who live close enough might like to come on down and have a good time!

Wild Bill/Busen Amps


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wishing you a great turn out and lots of fun! Wish I were closer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2014)

Bummer, I can't make it. Here's hoping that 
it's successful and they have a weekly thing. 

Way to go with a new 'ol lady'!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Bill. What time do the festivities get under way? And will you be supplying the "back line"?


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> Thanks for the heads up Bill. What time do the festivities get under way? And will you be supplying the "back line"?


All I will be supplying will be cheering, Roryfan! I'm just an audience member, like anyone else.

Time with these things seems to vary. Anytime between 9 and 10 o'clock, I guess. 

Wayne hosted one last year and it had a great turnout! It was a good opportunity to see a lot of musician friends that I hadn't seen for years.

Also, the beer was nice and cold! It was winter last time. This being warm weather should make it even better!

Wild Bill


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> All I will be supplying will be cheering, Roryfan! I'm just an audience member, like anyone else.
> 
> Time with these things seems to vary. Anytime between 9 and 10 o'clock, I guess.
> 
> ...



Be there or be square!

Wild Bill


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Bill, do you have the exact street address, can't seem to find anything online. Thanks.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> Bill, do you have the exact street address, can't seem to find anything online. Thanks.



You can check facebook for Clarkey's By the Bay

Also, Wayne Janus has a fb page.

468 James St. North
Hope this helps!

Wild Bill


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Great, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

---bump---


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Well, here it is - the morning after!

It was a very charming and nice evening! Turnout was a bit light but after all, it was the first time and it was also a long weekend but we had quite a few great players come up and play some blues!

I was particularly happy to hear a number of great harp players!

I hope this continues. It was a LOT of fun!

Wild Bill


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

+1 I had a blast pulling a couple of obscure Stones tunes out of the bag, hope it becomes a regular event.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

I am confussed . Was the Picton house not on Ferguson


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

good to know about a hamilton jam, thx for the headsup


----------

